
Goodbye Medium - gk1
https://kentcdodds.com/blog/goodbye-medium
======
gnicholas
There's virtually no content in this blog post...except for a link to a blog
post by someone else about the purported topic of this post.

In reality, this post is just a wrapper for that post, with some self-
promotion (" _you’ll also see Kent’s approach to ensuring that he leaves no
URL behind, thanks to making smart use Netlify’s redirects API and serverless
functions._ ")

The original blog post is here: [https://kentcdodds.com/blog/goodbye-
medium](https://kentcdodds.com/blog/goodbye-medium)

~~~
enumjorge
Agreed. This is just lazy content marketing.

------
blakesterz
Someone might want to update that link to the real post:

[https://kentcdodds.com/blog/goodbye-
medium](https://kentcdodds.com/blog/goodbye-medium)

He's leaving for the reasons that you'd expect. It's a good read, though not
at all surprising.

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've updated the link from
[https://www.netlify.com/blog/2019/02/26/goodbye-medium--
kent...](https://www.netlify.com/blog/2019/02/26/goodbye-medium--
kent-c.-dodds/).

------
nunez
I made the same decision, but with Wordpress instead of Medium. I briefly
considered using Medium, but having to use a WYSIWYG editor on a site that
nags people for money before showing my content was something I couldn't
support.

Being able to write my posts in Markdown, test them locally with Docker
Compose and deploy with CI via Travis onto a domain that I own with SSL
certificates that I own is a MASSIVE win.

~~~
iKevinShah
> Being able to write my posts in Markdown, test them locally with Docker
> Compose and deploy with CI via Travis onto a domain that I own with SSL
> certificates that I own is a MASSIVE win.

What do you use for that?

~~~
nunez
Rolled my own thing: [https://github.com/carlosonunez/https-hugo-
bloggen](https://github.com/carlosonunez/https-hugo-bloggen)

------
jmathai
Medium is good for marketing but not much else. If your goal is to get
eyeballs then Medium is a decent option. I've had several posts which got more
views than had I self hosted by getting posts featured in publications. Had I
not been featured in the publications then I wouldn't have been any better off
by posting on Medium.

I doubt Medium will continue to be a good option for content marketing but
it's good for the moment.

I would definitely not post anything on medium that has more personal or long
term value.

Different tools for different jobs.

~~~
grwthckrmstr
Hey there! Which are some of the best publications to connect with for
publishing stories related to the following categories -- startups (think post
mortem analyses), open source software, product launches?

------
EduardoBautista
Medium has become a terrible reading experience _especially_ if you are logged
out. I don't like seeing a pop up asking me to create an account every time I
click a link to a blog post hosted on Medium.

~~~
jkchu
I agree that it is pretty obnoxious when logged out, but I find it to be fine
when I am logged in. What parts bother you?

~~~
NewsAware
For me it seems 90% of recommended articles are premium now, when it was <10%
3 months ago

~~~
corobo
When I last posted I had a thing telling me that I could either make it
premium-eligible or have only my followers see the article. I imagine that's
what pushed the change you've seen

I only crosspost to medium for the reach personally. I imagine others with few
direct followers do the same

------
lscotte
Aside from the annoying popups, another issue for me is that medium is
profiting by monetizing your content. Blogs aren't hard to host with gitlab or
github pages (gitlab and hugo is especially nice, in my opinion), among a ton
of other options where you aren't subjected to this.

------
topicseed
The web is full of warnings for people not to tie their freely available
content to a third-party platform (Facebook Pages, LinkedIn Articles, Medium,
etc).

Medium, like other online social hang outs, is great to be known. It's like
showing your face at a cocktail party and network around — but you make the
sale, the long chat, the deep connection, outside of the cocktail party.

------
grwthckrmstr
Building my blog using Webflow, was thinking of using Medium as a distribution
channel.

Anyone else here had similar ideas?

